# Loaches + shrimp



## sWozzAres (30 Jan 2012)

Will clown loaches eat shrimp?

Since their favourite food is, apparently brine shrimp then I am suspecting the answer is yes but if this is the case, do they eat all types of shrimp?


----------



## basil (30 Jan 2012)

Yes they do. And clown loach get big, so even the adult shrimp will be fair game.


----------



## Greg's Pea (8 Feb 2012)

If your tank is planted enough and a decent size you should still be able to keep a good colony in there though.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (9 Feb 2012)

Ive not tried this with shrimp and to be honest expensive experiment unless you breed your own shrimp!

Its been said you cannot keep snails with loaches but i have now been keeping Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki (Dwarf Chain Loach) with a few Neritina natalensis sp (Zebra Nerite Snail) with no problems i wouldn't try this with clowns tho they will see them as dinner instantly. as for keeping shrimp with clowns i would advise against it.


----------



## Antipofish (9 Feb 2012)

How about dwarf chain loach ? I hear they eat small snails too.  And they stay small unlike clown loach.  I love these little guys.


----------



## sWozzAres (26 Apr 2012)

Just for future reference, I can confirm that it will take 2 days for 3 medium size clown loaches to find and eat 10 amano shrimp in a fully planted 350l aquarium


----------



## Ady34 (26 Apr 2012)

Hi, sorry for going slightly off topic, but im considering getting some zebra loaches to eat my snails (which are eating some of my plants). I have amano shrimp and a couple of bee shrimp..... whats the concensus on these loaches dining on shrimp?
Cheers,
Ady.


----------



## Aquadream (26 Apr 2012)

Loaches + shrimp = only loaches


----------



## Antipofish (26 Apr 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi, sorry for going slightly off topic, but im considering getting some zebra loaches to eat my snails (which are eating some of my plants). I have amano shrimp and a couple of bee shrimp..... whats the concensus on these loaches dining on shrimp?
> Cheers,
> Ady.



I reckon they would scoff them mate.


----------



## Antipofish (26 Apr 2012)

sWozzAres said:
			
		

> Just for future reference, I can confirm that it will take 2 days for 3 medium size clown loaches to find and eat 10 amano shrimp in a fully planted 350l aquarium



Oops, that was an expensive dinner !


----------



## hinch (26 Apr 2012)

any type of loach will eat pretty much any type of cuc. think the only real exception if the "hillstream loach" which is actually a type of plec not loach


----------



## Antipofish (26 Apr 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> any type of loach will eat pretty much any type of cuc. think the only real exception if the "hillstream loach" which is actually a type of plec not loach



I have often wondered why they are even called loaches.  They sure as hell don't look like them, lol.


----------



## awtong (27 Apr 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> any type of loach will eat pretty much any type of cuc. think the only real exception if the "hillstream loach" which is actually a type of plec not loach



I understood that them being a plec is a mis-conception as they are actually in the Balitoridae family and not a sucker mouth catfish like plecs are.

I have one in my tank left over from a coldwater tank.  They are very amusing to watch.


----------



## hinch (27 Apr 2012)

true but I believe the concensus is that they're closer to a plec than a loach they're abit of an odd one evolved to live in a very specific environment just the loach name is a little misleading


----------



## awtong (27 Apr 2012)

I would say physiologically and behaviourally that I would agree with that but its all down to the sucker mouth vs the modified ventral fin sucker.  They definitely have more ressemblance to the Loricariids than the Botidae.

Andy


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Apr 2012)

We just keep repeating, if it can fit in their mouths they will eat it, no matter which fish


----------

